# Private Plane Collection, Top(dERP)Gun, Pershore, February 2012



## TranKmasT (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not a very good listener. I think I may have to add a dictaphone to my kit because I've forgotten most of what the kind farmer, owner of 400 acres told me about this collection of aircraft. One thing I remembered was him saying that one of the airplanes had to be set down in the field without being able to retract it's landing gear. Rough!
It was difficult to get many wide shots of the aircraft as I would of liked, being so closely knit and overgrown. I had plenty of time though and unusually for me I got to use the 3 lenses I'd brought. Even my 50mm which doesn't get out much.




Thanks to *Happyshopper* for his help.​



*DH.115 Vampire T11*




























*Hunting Jet Provost T3*




















*Hawker Sea Hawk FB3*








































*
Gloster Meteor T7*









































*Hawker Hunter F6*








































*Thanks for looking. Less pictures can be seen on my flickr page.​*


----------



## krela (Feb 3, 2012)

Interesting stuff!


----------



## nelly (Feb 3, 2012)

I like that!!!


----------



## night crawler (Feb 3, 2012)

That was some superb plane porn, loving the photo's.


----------



## alex76 (Feb 3, 2012)

Very nice mate plane porn indeed nice one


----------



## Winch It In (Feb 3, 2012)

Cracking set of pic's fella, I do like old planes.


----------



## TranKmasT (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.




Winch It In said:


> Cracking set of pic's fella, I do like old planes.



A few more for you fella!












From my private collection


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 3, 2012)

now of one similar looking plane near a ex radar station, nice find


----------



## KingRat (Feb 3, 2012)

Oh my word!!
That's awesome!


----------



## highcannons (Feb 4, 2012)

Magic! I thought it was unusual to find some geezer with a private collection of armoured vehicles, but this is sooo much better.


----------



## urban phantom (Feb 4, 2012)

Thats an ace collection great report thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 4, 2012)

Incredible, what a find! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Andymacg (Feb 4, 2012)

cracking collection of proper aircraft and a cracking set of pics


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 4, 2012)

What an amazing collection,great report and pics.


----------



## Walrus75 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice pics but so very sad to see these queens of the sky rotting away like this


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 4, 2012)

Love it lots


----------



## tattooed (Feb 4, 2012)

F***n brilliant.............. I really need to see these for myself!


----------



## Flexible (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome. And in a farmer's field, ffs! I love the self-satisfied smirk on the Vamp in pic #1.


----------



## John_D (Feb 7, 2012)

Seriously sad to see them in that condition


----------



## Bluetwo (Feb 8, 2012)

That poor T-11 Vampire ain't going to survive much longer out in the elements, seeing as it's got a wooden fuselage pod!


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 9, 2012)

TranKmasT said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> A few more for you fella!
> 
> From my private collection



 Sarky tw*t! 

Tell you what, it's a crying shame those AEROplanes are gathering moss and rotting away in a field. They should be in a museum. Loving the Meteor. I remember seeing one of those together with a Vampyre fly over us when we were kids. 

Brilliant stuff!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (Jun 13, 2012)

Brillant Find Thanks


----------

